# Should I go recumbent???



## Pikey (15 Jan 2014)

It's getting to the point where I could financially justify getting another addition to the stable, but on c2w this time.

Don't get me wrong, I love my df bikes, but I am feeling tempted to get a 'bent trike, just need some excuses to buy one from other people advice from other riders.

Should I? Will my other bikes run away in disgust? 

Looking at the kmx venom, does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Jan 2014)

No advice but I say, do what makes you happy!


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2014)

At this time of year you don't fall off if you hit black ice - therefore a vital piece of safety equipment!!!!!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2014)

More seriously...

A recumbent trike is a completely different beast and a wonderful machine to ride, but is not perfect

Getting on or off means low level moves that some people find difficult for instance.

You really need to ride a couple before deciding

The KMX is a nice machine, but is in my opinion a little "agricultural" for the money


----------



## Pikey (16 Jan 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> More seriously...
> 
> A recumbent trike is a completely different beast and a wonderful machine to ride, but is not perfect
> 
> ...



You're right, I really do need to try some out. The main advantage of the kmx was the c2w option, I can't find any other retailers selling recumbents on the scheme.

How do you mean agricultural??!! I suppose if I can pull a plough with it there is a viable income stream to fund repayment....


----------



## GrasB (16 Jan 2014)

Pikey said:


> How do you mean agricultural??!! I suppose if I can pull a plough with it there is a viable income stream to fund repayment....


There's nothing wrong with them but they're lacking in the refinement & ergonomics categories compared to the likes of ICE & Catrike.


----------



## BlackPanther (16 Jan 2014)

Pikey said:


> It's getting to the point where I could financially justify getting another addition to the stable, but on c2w this time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my df bikes, but I am feeling tempted to get a 'bent trike, just need some excuses to buy one from other people advice from other riders.
> 
> ...



I don't think any member on here would try and talk you out of getting a trike (or any other 'bent.) I started off with 2 wheelers-my very first being a racey Bacchetta Strada, then I bought my first trike, and Ice Trice 'S'. After riding the Strada, the Ice was undoubtedly slower (and way heavier) but there was something even more special about riding a trike. You seem to be riding within a trike, instead of on top of a 2 wheeler. That said, I did try another 2 wheeler, an Optima Baron before realising that what I really needed was a trike, but something a bit faster. I now own a Catrike 700 'R', which is fast, (reasonably) comfortable, and after having her for a year still gives me a big grin. I think that if you went for the Venom, you will probably enjoy it (as I did on the Trice) but maybe you'll be wanting to upgrade quite quickly?

A lot depends on the type or riding you'll be doing. I commute daily 25 miles and the Catrike stands up well to year round riding, (though some may be wanting a little more comfort, I feel that the top speed outweighs the bumps) If you're only going for weekend blasts you definitely need a sportier trike. If your just popping into town, or family rides, then the KMX may well suit your needs.

A word of warning though. If you do drop on your 'ideal' trike, your dfs won't get a look in. I only ride my road bike or mountain bike when I go out with the kids now. I certainly wouldn't dream of going back to commuting on a df as I used to get so many near passes. On a 'bent you get a lot more respect! Another word of warning. I don't think there are many 'bent owner who buy just the one!

It's a pity you don't live nearby, you'd be most welcome to try out my trike (or 2 wheeler.)

Carl.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2014)

By "Agricultural" I mean more or less what GrasB said. 
The design is led by the functionality rather than any aesthetic contribution

They are effective solid machines designed to take abuse


----------



## Pikey (16 Jan 2014)

Cheers for the advice above!

I think the kmx might be the wrong choice then right now, could be better off saving for an ice and waiting a little longer.
I think too much OCD tendency would kick in if it wasn't perfect lol!!

Think I would appreciate a faster trike.


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jan 2014)

Worth waiting for an ICE - my friend bought a KMX and it's a disaster!

I'll probably be selling my Trice Q in a year or so's time.


----------



## starhawk (22 Jan 2014)

There was a shop here in town who offered free testrides on a KMX so I went there and had a look at it, and decided that a testride was not interesting any more, I went home to my Trice Q instead, my trike is modified to my liking and I "wouldn't sell it for all the butter i Småland" (swedish apophthegm)


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2014)

Pikey said:


> Think I would appreciate a *faster* trike.


This is right, there's not really such as thing as a fast trike when comparing to a fast upright, if we exclude velomobiles. But there are trikes which are closer to upright performance.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2014)

Well the ICE VTX is pretty fast.

And not all velomobiles are fast - I don't think mine is that quick (or certainly not with me in it!)


----------



## byegad (22 Jan 2014)

See my signature for my rides. I bought a Recumbent bike, an AZUB-4, in Autumn 2005 and my QNT some 18 months later. At the time of buying the AZUB I owned a small fleet of uprights from a Thorn Club Tour through a Mountain bike to several folders, all of which got used regularly. I found after buying the QNT that I was not riding the uprights very often, but intended to end up, after selling a few steeds, with the Thorn, my Dahon Speed Pro, the AZUB and QNT. 

Fate, or rather a bout of vertigo, meant that my two wheelers would have to go so I started selling or giving them to members of the family and I bought the Kettwiesel, to give me two rides. Later I felt the need for a lighter trike and bought the Trail, re-gearing it for properly steep hills at point of purchase. So now my three trikes are all I own and ride. They are very different and while any one will do everything I want in terns of riding, each one has its own strong points. The Kett' is great in town, the QNT is good for all day and the Trail makes even me climb better. I would still have one upright bike if I could but I doubt it would do many miles a year.


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well the ICE VTX is pretty fast.


Aerodynamically it'll be up there with the more aerodynamically positioned touring rider on the hoods. Their rolling resistance is going to challenge a hard-tail hybrid on slicks. Add in the weight of them & yes, that makes it rapid for a leisure bike but compared to a decent road bike that's been tuned for performance it's hardly fast.



> And not all velomobiles are fast - I don't think mine is that quick (or certainly not with me in it!)


Not all are fast, but in terms of aero a Quest, Evo-K, etc. are so far ahead of a well setup TT bike that the rolling resistance & weight penalty are fairly inconsequential.


----------



## AlanT82 (22 Jan 2014)

GrasB said:


> Aerodynamically it'll be up there with the more aerodynamically positioned touring rider on the hoods. Their rolling resistance is going to challenge a hard-tail hybrid on slicks. Add in the weight of them & yes, that makes it rapid for a leisure bike but compared to a decent road bike that's been tuned for performance it's hardly fast.


I agree. If you're coming from a world of quick road bikes then a trike, even a VTX or Catrike 700, is going to be slower. If speed is the main aim and a velomobile is out of the question then you need to stick to 2 wheels. If you can overlook the performance then a recumbent trike has lots to offer: safety on slippery roads, stability in strong crosswinds, no need to find a wall to lean it against when you stop, things like that.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2014)

Before you buy go and try.

You also need to think about storage space, where are you going to put it. A trike takes up a lot of space. If you want to take it somewhere to ride you need to find away to transport it.

I have had an Ice trike and a Bacchette Giro bike. Both wonderfully made and good fun but I preferred my DFs to either of them. Recumbents are not for everyone, even if they look as though they are.

You need to borrow one for a few days and see how you get on.

Steve


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> You also need to think about storage space, where are you going to put it. A trike takes up a lot of space. If you want to take it somewhere to ride you need to find away to transport it.


It's easy enough to transport a trike on the roof rack of a normal car (see avatar for example of a non-normal car ). Trikes don't take up too much space if stored on their side though I'd make sure the rear stays rather than the wheel are supporting the side load at the back else you'll warp your rear wheel if it's stored for a long time.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jan 2014)

Thats exactly what I did GrasB but it is still not like transporting or storing a DF. There are good and bad things about a recumbent, but a lot of thought is needed before buying one.


----------



## Pikey (11 Feb 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> Worth waiting for an ICE - my friend bought a KMX and it's a disaster!
> 
> I'll probably be selling my Trice Q in a year or so's time.



I'll keep an eye out for your ad!


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Feb 2014)

Pikey said:


> I'll keep an eye out for your ad!


I may well sell it sooner so if you're seriously interested, let me know.

It's done 26,000 miles and was bought in 2008. I guess I'm looking around £1000 for it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2014)

RECycleBike said:


> Do you want to be that close to the road?


Why not?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Feb 2014)

RECycleBike said:


> Do you want to be that close to the road?



The real question is why anyone should want to be further from the road and greatly increase their injuries if thy fall off


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Feb 2014)

RECycleBike said:


> Do you want to be that close to the road?


He may well want that extra level of safety - I know how much I appreciate it!


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Feb 2014)

My advice is test-ride everything you can lay your hands on. If Norfolk is do-able, DTek have a large selection and you can test-ride all of them for something like £40, refundable against a purchase. That's what I did and ended up with the TRICE Q, today's version of which is the ICE Sprint.


----------



## Smurfy (12 Feb 2014)

BlackPanther said:


> A word of warning though. If you do drop on your 'ideal' trike, your dfs won't get a look in. I only ride my road bike or mountain bike when I go out with the kids now. I certainly wouldn't dream of going back to commuting on a df as I used to get so many near passes. On a 'bent you get a lot more respect! Another word of warning. I don't think there are many 'bent owner who buy just the one!


OK, I'm stumped! What is this 'dfs' acronym?


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2014)

diamond frame  as in upright road bike


----------



## Nigeyy (12 Feb 2014)

Don't know about kmx, but I do have a short wheel base Vision VR40 with over seat steering. Recumbents in some ways can differ so much, it really is the case of doing your research and finding out what you want out of one. In a nutshell:

Pros
-fun. Fun. Fun. Street luge. Did I mention it's fun? Go round a corner on one!
-easy on the back -you can do miles on one
-unique, and that translates in my experience to being more noticed in traffic than a df. I think most people who criticize recumbents for being low down and not being seen simply haven't ridden one.
-something different (it can be tempting to grow a beard and wear sandals)
-fast downhills and on flats, you have a lower aerodynamic profile.
-no or little weight on your hands and stress on your back
-closer to the road, less distance to fall

Cons
-poor value compared to dfs. In terms of being mass produced and enjoying lower unit costs, recumbents aren't. You won't find a similarly specced recumbent and df at the same price.
-usually heavier because of the previous point
-if you want to transport your bike, think again. Transporting a recumbent because of their length or size can make this more of a challenge.
-you can suffer from a sore bum and back on a df, and you can potentially get numb toes or "hot feet".
-certain recumbent designs are more unstable (think short wheelbase). Not a problem if you have a trike or a longer wheelbase.
-parts such as seats can be expensive or hard to find.
-can be tough for balance in trafficky areas (again depends on the design) where you are constantly stopping and starting.
-can't stand on the pedals. You use a slightly different set of muscles and reel yourself up hills -traditionally you will be slower on a recumbent going up a hill. Of course that only really matters if you are racing!

I'm sure I've missed some points -but that's what I came up straight away. Really, I'd say test ride whenever and whereever possible. The problem is that with so few around, it's very hard to, and even if you can try one for a few days, it's so different from a df, you may not appreciate all the good or bad points. And as Steve pointed out, not everyone is suited to them as well. Good luck!


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Feb 2014)

roadrash said:


> diamond frame  as in upright road bike



Also known as an upwrong frame


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2014)

An addition to @Nigeyy 's post - the balance on a 'bent is very different from on a df/upwrong . As a result, it can take a wee while to get familiar with riding a 'bent, so allow lots of time for test riders !


----------



## GrasB (13 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> An addition to @Nigeyy 's post - the balance on a 'bent is very different from on a df/upwrong . As a result, it can take a wee while to get familiar with riding a 'bent, so allow lots of time for test riders !


Don't jump straight on to a very reclined low racer to start with... yes it looks great but they're the hardest type of 'bent to learn how to ride on. That said every 'bent requires a little bit of re-learning how to balance... except for trikes they obey a different rule set


----------



## GrasB (13 Feb 2014)

Nigeyy said:


> -can't stand on the pedals. You use a slightly different set of muscles and reel yourself up hills


However there is the bridging technique where you lift your self off the seat & all of your weight is supported by your shoulders & feet. It can't be used effectively on long climbs but can allow you to power a shorter climb. It is the equivalent of a sprinters out of the saddle burst, not a climbers rhythmic 'dance' up the hill.


----------



## BlackPanther (13 Feb 2014)

Nigeyy said:


> Cons
> -poor value compared to dfs.



I agree with all the points you made, including this one, BUT only if you're talking of buying a new machine. Buy 2nd hand and you won't lose much, if anything.

Some of my bike history.

DF-Dawes Tanami, bought new £249, sold 2 years later for £100.

DF-Specialized Allez, bought new £350, sold 18 months later for £160

Recumbent-Bacchetta Strada, bought 2nd hand for £1000, sold 1 year later for £995

Recumbent-Optima Baron, bought 2nd hand for £1100, px'd 6 months later for same price equivalent.

Recumbent-Ice Trice 'S', bought for £1100, sold 18 months late for £1150.

This is how I justify my 'bent purchases to the Missus. If you buy 2nd hand through the forums, or ebay (as long can afford the higher than df bikes price) you won't be left out of pocket.

Another point to consider is this. Just how much would you have to spend on a top of the range road bike to get the equivalent performance of a sporty recumbent? Well, the answer is at least £1 million as such a road bike doesn't exist because it can't compete with the aerodynamics of a 'bent. How much would you have to spend on a df to get the same fun factor as a trike......ohhh I 'd say a couple of trillion pounds at least!

The only way I can sum up just how my Catrike 700 makes me feel is to 'say it with a smilie'...this one


----------



## starhawk (14 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> However there is the bridging technique where you lift your self off the seat & all of your weight is supported by your shoulders & feet. It can't be used effectively on long climbs but can allow you to power a shorter climb. It is the equivalent of a sprinters out of the saddle burst, not a climbers rhythmic 'dance' up the hill.



That's a technique to use on a "highseat" trike I have an Trice Q and I found that when I changed from "Ball of foot" to "Midfoot" position I could press much harder on the pedals enabling me to go uphill without changing to thoose "creeper" gears


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (15 Feb 2014)

Worth keeping an eye out second hand
Trikes do tend to be purchased by those who look after their bikes so a second user one is more likely to be in good nick
I paid £800 for my Catrike Trail on eBay and it was in fantastic condition, a massive saving on buying new and there were no disadvantages, it was a well cared for beast. Only dowside was a Loooong drive from Sheffield to Aberystwyth and back one evening to buy it!

As for using it....

I did commute on it occasionally but now our office has moved, the route is queueing narrow roads and tram tracks - an upright is the only thing that I would be happy filtering in those conditions on. Without mudguards, standing water is thrown not up your back, but onto your neck.

To me it's a summer machine, superb to put in the car (it will JUST fit into my Skoda Felicia Estate - a small-ish estate, like a focus size) and take out for a day ride. Fun around the Derwent Valley. and ESPECIALLY fun downhill. Uphill is slower than on my upright but with low gears, just relax, spin up and enjoy the view. Don't even have to unclip to stop for lunch on a day ride, just reach back into panniers and pull out the butties!

I had a reason for buying it, I was suffering shoulder pains from an accident that made riding upright for any distance a problem for a while. Now I have it though, I love it. But not for every ride.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2014)

Not sure that I agree about the Catrike only being a summer beast...........


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Not sure that I agree about the Catrike only being a summer beast...........


  Clearly an object of great fun and child-like adventure too ! 

Love it !


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2014)

If I remember rightly @Trikeman posted a vid a few years back of him having jolly good fun in the snow with his trike.


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Feb 2014)

He's hoping the ice will oblige with a return visit this year.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Feb 2014)

Indeed there are some weather conditions where the only form of cycle to ride is a trike.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2014)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Indeed there are some weather conditions where the only form of cycle to ride is a trike.


 Are 'bent trikes not a bit low for keeping one's seat dry ?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Are 'bent trikes not a bit low for keeping one's seat dry ?



First time I rode my Trice in wet muddy conditions I got totally covered in mud etc. over my front from my thighs up to my head - but my posterior remained dry.
I have now retro fitted some bodged mudguards to the front wheels which have reduced the amount of spray I end up wearing. In the cold I wear Ski Gloves and the wrists get absolutely caked. 
I am sure that with good close fitting mudguards the problem would be much less of an issue......but maybe members with more recent recumbent trikes fitted with purpose built mudguards can confirm my supposition.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2014)

Maybe it's part of the appeal !


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Feb 2014)

The standard mudguards work reasonably well on my trike, though the retro-fitted front suspension means they now sit a bit high.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Feb 2014)

I have the stock mudguards on both the Expedition and the Gekko

I have no problem with water, mud and my seat is always dry unless I have been naughty and puddle surfing!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2014)

@Cunobelin - "Puddle surfing" -


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> @Cunobelin - "Puddle surfing" -



If you know the roads and it is safe to do so - then there is nothing like a couple of inches of water at 20 mph on a recumbent trike


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Feb 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> If you know the roads and it is safe to do so - then there is nothing like a couple of inches of water at 20 mph on a recumbent trike



There's no danger of me aquaplaning on my Trice!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (11 Mar 2014)

What a fantastic post, and more than expert advice, exactly what I was looking for, so thank you OP for posting it!

I had a nasty accident four years ago, and have been left with arthritis in both feet and a bad shoulder.
Needless to say, since then, riding (and losing weight) has helped, however I suffer with my shoulder on long rides, and my feet really suffer in bad weather (I ride all year around).

I thought I'd have a gander in here, and I'm glad I did, as I've been considering a 'bent for a while.
The advice about storage was the one I was considering myself, and I'm glad it's been put bluntly. As I've not long moved back home, and storage is limited, we don't have a garage or anything, and with my DF I can leave it easily in one room, walk it through the house before/after rides and it's all sorted, whereas the 'bent, I wouldn't be able to do it, especially as we have steps leading up to the front door.

Shame really, but will be looking out to try a 'bent at some point. One can only dream I get a garage with my next house.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Mar 2014)

My trike now lives in the garage, but for quite some time it was stored upright in the hallway, just a wooden chock under the rear wheel, front wheels on the wall. Simple but effective.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2014)

Trikeman said:


> My trike now lives in the garage, but for quite some time it was stored upright in the hallway, just a wooden chock under the rear wheel, front wheels on the wall. Simple but effective.


Brox secured outside, in a simiar position. Also strapped at the top to ensure it stays upright.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (12 Mar 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll still stay clear until I've something a bit more permanent (and I'd rather have a garage/shed to store it in personally).

Doesn't help that my LBS work with DF mainly. In all the years the shop has been open, they've only worked on one 'bent, whereas I'd rather take it to someone who deals with them regularly.
Nevermind, when I eventually get travelling, I'll try one abroad (watch out Holland!)


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Mar 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Not sure that I agree about the Catrike only being a summer beast...........




I'm now famous!!!!!!

The first photo is being used by Terratrike as an example of their Fairings in bad weather!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Mar 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I'm now famous!!!!!!
> 
> The first photo is being used by Terratrike as an example of their Fairings in bad weather!


_NOW ???_ 

You've _always_ been famous on CC !  ... wisdom, credibility, humour, friendliness ... all so much missing in evidence in all your posts !


----------



## starhawk (28 Mar 2014)

When I had the Mountainbike I had it in my flat, there was a convenient spot behind the sofa, and I carried it down to the street. But the trike is much larger and heavier especially after adding the e-trike kit so I have it in the garage, my brothers garage to be specific. It is in the inner left corner of the garage and my brothers car is to the rigth, works fine!


----------

